# Powerbook DVD+Dolby Digital+chaine Hi-fi -> comment faire ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2000)

Bonjour, 
Je suis le très heureux possesseur d'un Pwbk 500 avec lecteur DVD, je souhaiterais un petit renseignement concernant la lecture de DVD.
J'ai une chaine hifi avec decodeur Dolby Pro-logic, ainsi que 6 entrées prévues pour les signaux Dolby Digital 5.1. Etant donne que l'application lecteur DVD arbore le logo dolby Digital sur son écran d'accueil, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un moyen de sortir les signaux audio d'une autre manière que par la simple sortie casque de l'orinateur..
quelqu'un sait comment faire ?
merci
Fred


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2000)

ben non... y a pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est dû moins la réponse que j'ai reçu d'apple et de pros de l'audio.

côté image, tu ne peux pas non plus te débarrasser des bandes noires ou passer en 4/3...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2000)

A priori, la sortie video composite sort et le son et le signal video...

Mais il et possible d'utiliser le port USB pour la sortie/entrée son (c'est ce que fait le cube, mais aussi les casques USB récents qui peuvent permettre d'utiliser Viavoice ou autre sur l'ibook).
Ansi, je suppose que si tu parvient a mettre la main sur un produit equivalent à l'adaptateur usb-audio du cube (le petit boitier qui relie le cube aux ebceintes rondes), tu peux obtenir une sortie son idoine...
Je ne sais pas si le produit equivalent existe, et de plus il faut un driver USB pour cela -donc, ne me prends pas au pied de la lettre et pqiue l'adaptateur du cube à un copain-

Autre solution? Acheter un casque micro USB, et rebrancher le fil du casque sur un jack audio... Soudure et bricolage...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2000)

Je crois que le souhait initial était de sortir du Mac les multi-canaux du dolby, et non simplement l'audio stéréo.

Le FireWire commence son entrée dans l'audio et il va peut-être y avoir une solution de ce côté là aussi, mais j'en doûte, combien voudront récupérer le dolby de son Mac, généralement tous les amateurs de cette communauté sont beaucoup mieux équipé en home-cinéma


----------

